
Konrad Kujau, Who Forged Hitler's Diaries - tintinnabula
https://www.theawl.com/2017/12/fake-art-konrad-kujau-hilter-diaries/
======
rmason
I well remember that entire episode playing out in the US press. He also ran
for mayor of Stuttgart towards the end of his life.

Here's the New York Times obituary for him:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2000/09/14/world/konrad-
kujau-62-hitl...](http://www.nytimes.com/2000/09/14/world/konrad-
kujau-62-hitler-diaries-swindler.html)

------
CptMauli
There is also a German (comedy) movie about this:
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0105328/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0105328/)

~~~
cvs268
...and apparently a British TV Mini-Series
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0124256/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0124256/)

~~~
Joeboy
I remember seeing this. Actually the main thing I remember is Alexei Sayle
singing, to the tune of Cole Porter's "You're the Top":

> I'm the top

> I'm Cesare Borgia

> I'm the world's

> greatest forger

------
Synaesthesia
There's a remarkable book about this called "Selling Hitler" by Robert Harris.

------
mergejoin
I found this article very well written and the story fascinating!

